# Stripper's



## JD slayer (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey guy's I am a new member and I really like this forum. Well I should be getting my new boat in about three weeks and I am ready to go fishing. Will someone please help me out. I would like to try catching some Stripper's on LL can someone point me in the right direction on where to go and what to thro I would greatly appreciate any help. Thanks JDSlayer


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome to 2cool. Y'all take it easy on him.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

welcome to the board!!!!!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome. 

Now for the stippers....I think they might look kind of rough on LL but just bust out a big fat roll of $1 bills and you can get all the strippers you can handle.

As for the stripers, well someone else with more expertise can answer that question for you.

Congrats on the new boat


----------



## lowensome1866 (Sep 13, 2010)

Strippers on LL you have my attention!! 
:birthday2


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Pine Island on any big holiday. Strippers from the livingston area may not have all their teeth though. 

Mid-lake humps should hold some stripers and whites. Thermocline is tough this time of year. 

redexpress-you know we cant resist!!


----------



## JD slayer (Jul 9, 2013)

*Striper's*

Well I guess I had that coming thank's for not beating me up to bad. And thank's for the info.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Hi, JD
Not an expert on stripers but have fished livingston many times this year. Do a search for stripers and you will find all the info you want. The search bar is at the top. This year has been tough to catch any legal stripers. You can catch all the 11-13 inch ones you want but these die when released so try to stay away from the small schools. Do the search for stripers and you will read why they are so small due to stocking etc. - Good luck and welcome to 2Cool!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Not what I was expecting when I opened the thread, based upon the title. I am disappoint.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I knew when I saw strippers instead of stripers what I would find! LOL
Believe me, you are far from the first to do it!
But honestly, I think we all welcome you to 2Cool and to Lake Livingston.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

JDS if your thinking of targeting stripers only you will be disappointed. Not many good fish being caught. If so this board would be lit up. There are a few locals that can find them but the have a few years under their belt. Get out there and chase the white bass and maybe you might catch a keeper STRIPPER. AKA zebra.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

They weren't too rough on ya! 
I thought of that TV commercial with the guy all covered up in dollar bills and them flying off of him while he ran his boat.
I'm thinking my next trip I'm going to try throwing a silver spoon. Uh...wait that might attract strippers too.


----------



## JD slayer (Jul 9, 2013)

*stripper's*

Well i fell pretty stupid... Lol but thank y'all for all the info, a least it will get me started. By the way I do fell like the guy with all the money flying off with the purchase of the new boat.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't feel stupid, this happens every couple of weeks. lol
So what boat did you buy?


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I would much rather fish for strippers than stripers, how about y'all?


----------



## JD slayer (Jul 9, 2013)

It a Excel Bay Pro 203 with an Evinrude E-TEC 135 HO. Should be getting it the first week of Aug.


----------



## JD slayer (Jul 9, 2013)

I should have said it's a Excel. Maybe I'll learn how to spell someday...lol


----------



## JD slayer (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey redexpress sorry just getting back. My new boat is an Excel Bay Pro 203 powered with an Evinrude ETC 135 HO. I should be getting it the first week of Aug.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome to 2 Cool ... stay away from those type gals. If you don't believe me, just look what those chartruse island strippers did to Bluyescowboy


----------

